# Anxiety affecting my grades



## forever21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi guys - 

I just joined this forum today and I'm a bit confused right now but I'll get through it eventually I guess. 

I just wanted to talk about the fact that my social anxiety is affecting my school life, especially in a specific class. In my ap lang class, Almost every class period we have to do discussions. 


I hate how the teacher makes you "volunteer" or in other words, pick on you to discuss whatever it is we're talking about. Every time I get called on (which is very often) I have to stand up and talk about the reading. 99.9% of the time I don't even know what I'm saying or what I'm supposed to say. I shake like crazy, and I literally feel like my heart skips a beat. Sometimes I have a panic attack in the middle of talking and I have to pause and take a deep breath. Obviously the whole class can see and although they don't act like anything happened, they can definitely tell that I'm nervous, and that embarrasses me. 

My class doesn't judge me, but it's obvious to them that I have anxiety, and my teacher doesn't make me feel any better about it because she always calls on me. And whenever she calls on me, she says "hmm let's see what the quiet girl has to say" and she calls on me and that makes me depressed and I go home to cry myself in bed. 

I've even had to miss that class a few times because I had a major panic attack at home because we had to do a "Socratic seminar". I had to "forge" my sickness on those days so I didn't have to go to school. 

My anxiety is even affecting the classes I'm choosing next year. Since I don't want to go through what I'm going through this year, I didn't sign up for the AP classes next year because all those classes require you to "discuss" and I just can't handle it. I have another Socratic seminar in that class this Thursday and I'm seriously thinking about missing class that day, even though it's going to earn me a zero on that discussion. I'd rather take a zero than faint in front of my entire class while talking. 

It's affecting my grade. My grade in that class is suffering because of my anxiety, and I don't know how I'm supposed to explain it to my parents. "I'm too shy so I have a C in language arts" it just doesn't sound right. 

Am I the only one that has social anxiety to this EXTREME case?


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

Can you talk to the teacher and explain to her what you said here? Or maybe just email? To be honest I'd probably avoid those kind of classes too if I had them. Maybe you can make it up another way by doing work outside of class?


----------



## forever21 (Mar 9, 2014)

c224 said:


> Can you talk to the teacher and explain to her what you said here? Or maybe just email? To be honest I'd probably avoid those kind of classes too if I had them. Maybe you can make it up another way by doing work outside of class?


Gosh I'm not even sure if I can talk to her about it, even through email. My best bet is to just go through with it for these next 3 months. I can't make it up, "oral discussions" are a big part of our grades that we have to do, unfortunately.


----------



## SadSelf (Jan 24, 2014)

This is a common problem those have lack of confidence , I think you have to build up your confidence first. 

You can build up your confidence by using mirror . You have discuss about any topic with you in front of mirror , because shows up your mistake , your weakness and everything happen with you 

Please do it and tell me what will happen after doing this


----------



## PoliticNerd (Dec 31, 2012)

I would say I have same problem -but more like lack of will to live ,all seems pointless and life empty . I keep living,but No point in that - I will die someday anyway.
I'm stupid and good at nothing,I didn't go to school like more than year ....


----------



## Leo J (Mar 10, 2014)

I feel the same way a lot; I've even missed school because of it like you have. But yours seems to be a heightened case. Are you sure you couldn't have a note brought in from either a guardian, doctor, or yourself? If you decide not to this year, I encourage you to try to write to your future teachers about this beforehand. Good luck.


----------

